# AC200 power steering problem



## Holte-Hoff (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello everyone. first post on here.
I have an AC 200 that the steering hand valve blew a seal. After talking to a local shop about a rebuild, I decided to get a used one from All States Ag Parts. I installed it today but I have a problem, it only turns right (Steering Wheel in a clockwise direction) Any ideas as to what could be wrong? I've bled all the lines of air, swapped power and return lines into the valve thinking I installed it wrong disconnected the left right lines from the steering cylinder and it works fine then, I can turn the wheel any direction. I wonder if its a return or something like that in the "New" valve. Thanks in advance!


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

I have the test procedures, including pressure relief settings, for the 190XT steering system. Dunno if they relate to your tractor, but I can take a pic of the pertinent manual pages and upload them if you need them.

Problem might not be in the unit you replaced, it might be a symptom of something else ( the blown seals)

https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/cgi-bin/viewit.cgi?bd=ac&th=113233

some info here might be of interest.

I might also note.....my manual says to turn wheel to bleed system (of course that sounds stupid if'n you can't turn the wheel when it's all hooked up)

This sounds absolutely stupid, but make sure everything is mechanically free to move in the steering linkage. Bellcrank, any pivots, tie rods, etc. I had the rear pivot on the axle come loose once, and it made the steering almost inoperable.


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

link won't take you there.

Do a search "Allis Chalmers 200 hydraulic circuit", and about halfway down the results list you'll see "Allis Chalmers 200 hydraulics-Yesterdays Tractors" this will get you the thread you might be interested in.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd bet dollars to donuts you still have air in the system. It's an open center system, very easy to keep air trapped for a long time.

Years ago when I was building a Hof Farm puller out of a 7040, I took a front axle off a maroon belly 7000 to cut weight. Hooked everything together and it would turn right about 100 times faster than it would turn left. After many adult beverages, realized I needed the hand pump off the 7000 as well cuz the 7040 had a larger steering cylinder, which in turn required much more oil to move.

I know that doesn't help you out but I'm just sitting in my chair reminiscing.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Holte-Hoff said:


> swapped power and return lines into the valve thinking I installed it wrong disconnected the left right lines from the steering cylinder and it works fine then, I can turn the wheel any direction.


Maybe I am not following you but when lines are disconnected it turns fine? Is this with tractor running or off? If running is it pushing fluid out each line? Are you sure it is plumbed back correctly? Not familiar with your tractor at all but some steering systems if hosed up incorrectly become hyd motors and are very dangerous. Had coworker have his right arm torn off due to one being hosed or plumbed wrong. It was at manufacture and very sad. Be careful.


----------

